# Advice on rod size



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Dropped down to an 8 wgt. rod, tip action, Orvislarge arbor reel. I have it spooled with approx. 200yrds gel spun dacron backing. Good enough for JC's, Bo's and Dalphine? I an always chase um but I would hate to get spooled and loose that expensive fly line.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

All things done right, the most likely failing point is gonna be your tippet. 

I have been dumped or spooled several times and have never lost my flyline, just have alot of winding to do, which will make you wish you would havelost your flyline. For the species you named, from a boat you should have no problems.The Jack Cshould to be the toughest customer.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Put the butt to a Bonita and you ain't gonna get spooled. I use 30# dacron or 65# Spider Wire. Palm your reel hard if you need to. An 8wt has a lot more A55 than most folks think. 

A big JC will be your hardest adversary. I caught a 55# Cobia on my 8wt in only a tiny bit more time than it would have taken with a 302 and 20#.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Great!, Thanks for the info. Hope I get a chance to test 'ur out.


----------

